# ** URGENT - Los Angeles - 100+ Rollers in Shelter Need Homes



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are currently more than 100 Roller pigeons in the LA Animal Services Shelters that need to find homes. They have been in the shelters since 09/28/16 and have now become adoptable. There are no pictures of them, but I am told they are all rollers and all came from a fancier in Hawthorne CA. They need to get out of the shelters, folks. If you can adopt some or many, please do so. These birds have been spread out through the entire LA Animal Services system as no one shelter has the resources to handle more than a hundred. Here's a link to the LA Animal Services System adoptable pages. Change the animal type to other and then search. Once the search is done, if you click on Breed at the top to sort by that, the pigeons start on page 11.

Please help if you can!

Pigeons In LA Animal Services Shelters

Terry


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope people step up. Poor birds


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Terry, how do you search? I just see bunnies. If we could take a female or two would that help? You said they are at various shelters. We live in San Luis Obispo County. Did any make it to the Santa Maria or SLO shelters or ? Also have you asked Palomacy if they might have suggestions or be able to help? If people can't adopt, would it help to send a donation for pigeon food or something to the shelter? Finally, has anyone contacted any if the racing clubs to see if anyone would be willing to adopt some? Poor birdies. We adopted Fiona from our animal shelter.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kept going from page to page and finally found listings for a few pigeons. Are they at various shelters?
There are various rescue groups...don't know how pigeon friendly they are. 
http://bird.rescueshelter.com/California
What about contacting the press to publicize the need for homes to see if anyone will want to adopt groups of pigeons.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

If you have more information on where the birds are being held, and maybe who the individual was they were taken from the information could be posted to the West Coast Roller Club on Facebook. I am sure some one there would interested in picking some of them up.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Chuck K, I hope Terry might be able to find out more about the birds so some can be adopted. If I could get two I would take them. Am five hours away. Elizabeth from Palomacy said 15 pigeons were killed also by the San Francisco Animal Control. Very sad. I spent months trying to find a companion for Fiona. There must be people who would want these perfectly good birds.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just googled a few roller clubs. The west coast roller club apparently is in northern ca in the San Jose area. There are clubs however in the LA area I think.
http://www.roller-pigeon.com/clubdirectory.html
Interestingly one of the birds on the website looks a lot like our male, Blue.
There is also a Los Angeles pigeon club.
http://www.losangelespigeonclub.com/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A fellow pigeon rescuer who lives in the LA area has been working with the shelter system regarding the rollers. Actually quite a few of the rollers have been adopted, which is great news. My friend got some rollers out today and will be working on getting any that are remaining in other shelters over the next few days. I think this situation might be going to turn out OK.

I did share the adoption need with two different roller groups on Facebook and also contacted some friends who are roller fanciers and asked them to pass the word. 

Thank you all for the posts!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Terry, that is really great news! Thank you so much for finding rescuers. Am so relieved to hear things are going to be ok for them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Terry, just wondering on how the rescue is coming. Thank you for all the work you do on behalf of pigeons!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Terry, noticed that some pigeons are still in the LA shelter. Just wondering if they are being adopted. I will be driving through LA this week going to see my dad.


----------

